# The Best Mods



## Paul (May 14, 2008)

I am new to "Outbackers". I got a 2009 23RS in June. I have finally gotten the time to start doing some upgrades to make the TT the way I want to be. What I am asking for is the best moda that you have made to your TT. Please let me know so I can make my way down the list. I love to tinker and have lots of tools. I am ready to try to make my 23RS the coolest and most functional. No it is not a competition is just my TT to be user friendly to the MAX!!


----------



## Beaner242 (Jun 25, 2007)

Well so far Ive added a locking door knob on bath, gas lifts on bed, closing floor vents, modded the front of the sofa to lift up giving access to storage underneath, added Maxx Air vent covers, stick on hooks in front storage to hold fishing poles, led light under steps, and not installed yet but sure to be my favorite, Barker VIP tongue jack.


----------



## ColoradoChip (Jan 21, 2008)

MaxAir fan and max air vent covers, Memory foam mattress topper, Real slide support storage, 2 x 6v batts, 15 watt solar trickle charger, and new MB Quart Speakers, in that order. I have done many other mods, including the tongus jack, but these are may favorites, by far!

Oops.... Almost forgot the Ram 2500 Cummins! That's got to be #1!


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Try this...
Click-ity-Click-Click!

MaeJae


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Electric Tongue Jack
Memory Foam for Mattresses
Accumulator Tank
Shower door replacement

....just a few, but they are very helpful.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

You can click my screenname to view my profile for our list of mods so far...
If you need pics of any particular mod, just let me know


----------



## Paul (May 14, 2008)

ColoradoChip said:


> MaxAir fan and max air vent covers, Memory foam mattress topper, Real slide support storage, 2 x 6v batts, 15 watt solar trickle charger, and new MB Quart Speakers, in that order. I have done many other mods, including the tongus jack, but these are may favorites, by far!
> 
> Oops.... Almost forgot the Ram 2500 Cummins! That's got to be #1!


*What is the slide support storage? I tried to find more info but came up empty.*


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Paul said:


> MaxAir fan and max air vent covers, Memory foam mattress topper, Real slide support storage, 2 x 6v batts, 15 watt solar trickle charger, and new MB Quart Speakers, in that order. I have done many other mods, including the tongus jack, but these are may favorites, by far!
> 
> Oops.... Almost forgot the Ram 2500 Cummins! That's got to be #1!


*What is the slide support storage? I tried to find more info but came up empty.*
[/quote]
Hi Paul,

Try a search in the Mods Forum...type in +slide+storage as your search words

Here's a good thread to start with: Queen slide rail storage


----------



## Larry M (Sep 26, 2006)

My personal favorite is an external electrical cord disconnect. I was tired of having to pull the panel inside and untangle the cord, and there's no way "Critters" can simply walk up the cord and into the trailer.

Larry M.


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

Paul said:


> MaxAir fan and max air vent covers, Memory foam mattress topper, Real slide support storage, 2 x 6v batts, 15 watt solar trickle charger, and new MB Quart Speakers, in that order. I have done many other mods, including the tongus jack, but these are may favorites, by far!
> 
> Oops.... Almost forgot the Ram 2500 Cummins! That's got to be #1!


*What is the slide support storage? I tried to find more info but came up empty.*
[/quote]

Hi,

DH put a long bracket inside the front storage that we slide the bed rails on. It is very convenient because even fully loaded storage, I can slide in and out easily as they are up high. He may have put a picture up or maybe we never got our latest mods up prior to the last trip. That sounds about right so we should be posting some pictures. Cristy


----------



## Beaner242 (Jun 25, 2007)

OK Its official, my favorite mod is the Barker VIP 3500. Installed it last night. The wife wasnt to keen on the idea, says that its that much more exercise we wont be getting.







Between that and riding mower I just got, Im in trouble. Has anyone else that installed this had to extend the power wire?


----------



## kllayton4 (Feb 29, 2008)

We just purchased a memory foam mattress, and let them have the mattress that came with the trailer. Yeah back to sleeping in again.


----------



## DirtMover (May 31, 2008)

Beaner242 said:


> OK Its official, my favorite mod is the Barker VIP 3500. Installed it last night. The wife wasnt to keen on the idea, says that its that much more exercise we wont be getting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same thing here. The power wire wasn't nearly long enough. Not a big deal for me as I had all the stuff I needed laying around to extend it. You would think they would come with a little more wire though.


----------



## jgpotts (Aug 16, 2008)

ColoradoChip said:


> MaxAir fan and max air vent covers, Memory foam mattress topper, Real slide support storage, 2 x 6v batts, 15 watt solar trickle charger, and new MB Quart Speakers, in that order. I have done many other mods, including the tongus jack, but these are may favorites, by far!
> 
> Oops.... Almost forgot the Ram 2500 Cummins! That's got to be #1!


Holy crap. So I guess it is save to say that my husband that can barely hang a nail will not be handy to do all these adaptations that you have done. I was just proud of the fact that I went to "Big Lots" in our area and got storage containers to fit into the closet by the door. I got 6 of them to fit and I was just happy with myself. I am now humbled by what you have done







. How hard is it to modify the camper. I was just worried that I would damage something and it would then leak. Give me details darling!


----------

